# Zugriff auf Samba verweigert



## Budda (17. September 2004)

Hallo.

Ich bin hier bei mir auf der Arbeit und hier steht ein SuSE 8.1 Samba-Server rum, der eigentlich nicht genutzt wird. Er scheint fertig konfiguriert zu sein, nur leider bekomme ich keinen Zugriff von meinem Win2000-Client :-/ Wenn ich auf das Linux-Share zugreifen will kommt das Authentifizierungs-Applet, nur komme ich nicht durch "Falsches Konto oder unbekannter Benutzername für ...".

Kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Falls noch jemand weitere Informationen braucht, einfach bescheid sagen.

Danke, Budda


----------



## Mbnightmare (17. September 2004)

Das gehört in´s Linux Forum.
Man muß auf einem Samba-Server noch erst die Benutzer anlegen mit Paßwort.
Der muß unter Linux existieren und noch als SMB-User. Sonst kommst du da nicht rauf. 
Einfach unter Yast Benutzer anlegen und dann in der Konsole den SMB-User anlegen so wie dein Anmeldename unter Windows ist.


----------

